# Surly Ogre 6 month review



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

I built up a Surly Ogre from the frame over the winter and began riding it in January. I thought I would give some impressions.

I had been riding a Trek Stache 7 which I really liked but wanted something that was more touring/bikepacking oriented. So after some research I settled on either an ECR or an Ogre. Looking for frames there was not much available, especially in XL for my 6'6", 38" Inseam frame.

I ran across a black Ogre frame and purchased it. Now, it has been a long time since I had built anything from the frame up, so I got some help from a local shop and built her up. I detailed the build here - Surly Ogre Custom Build

Right now the bike probably weighs in at about 30lbs. Which I know is heavy but as big as I am I went for sturdy in every aspect of the build. Also, I need to lose 30lbs so I figured I would shave the weight off there.

I know there are much better, more expensive bikes out there, but I have to say that I am very happy with this Ogre. It does everything I want and really does not leave me wanting in any area. It runs easy on the Surly Extraterrestrials and the mix of SLX and XT parts, especially the 12 speed is spot on for me.

Overall, whether I am riding around town, on an easy trail or on gravel this bike really just sucks it all up and works.

The two biggest challenges I had were deciding on the handlebar, stem length and seat. Ultimately, the Surly Moloko bar has been perfect for me. Very comfortable and lots of hand positions. I did have to work out the stem length a bit before getting it right. Same with the seat. I tried about 5 different seats before coming full circle and settled on the Selle Anatomica.

Cage wise the Blackburn cages on the rear drop out and the under side of the down bar provide a lot of storage. I went with a set of bow tie brackets up on the front forks to put smaller loads.

Remaining will be to get a proper custom wedge bag to replace the Blackburn.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I love seeing the Ogre come up! Each time the usual sites list a “Rigs of the ???” type article there are always an ogre or two in there next to the carbon spaceships. 
It’s got to be one of the most versatile rigs rolling. Sure- there are other bikes in that category but steel? Lots of mounts? Reasonable tire options? Racks? The Ogre will go there and back (and someone probably already did a decade ago). 

I would have put the Karate Monkey in a similar spot but now it’s all chopped out and ready to shred. Better for that, but maybe less versatile.


----------



## benchdogsandrabbets (Aug 16, 2021)

Great looking Ogre! I have a 2021 Slate Blue stock build with a SON dyanamo and a Tubus 29er rear rack. I dig those Moloko bars I've considered getting some for mine. I use mine mostly on gravel and a paved bike path to get to the gravel and I wish I had a little more gearing. I might put a 36 tooth up front. 
Great to see another Ogre!


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

benchdogsandrabbets said:


> Great looking Ogre! I have a 2021 Slate Blue stock build with a SON dyanamo and a Tubus 29er rear rack. I dig those Moloko bars I've considered getting some for mine. I use mine mostly on gravel and a paved bike path to get to the gravel and I wish I had a little more gearing. I might put a 36 tooth up front.
> Great to see another Ogre!


Yea, my gearing is good for where I live here in Texas. I am running a 32 tooth up front with a Shamino SLX 10-51 cassette.

The Moloko is a game changer for me. So many hand positions to use and the Moloko bag provides a nice space for phone, keys, wallet and snacks.


----------



## swissarmychainsaw (Aug 4, 2010)

Did you consider a Jones when you were shopping?


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

swissarmychainsaw said:


> Did you consider a Jones when you were shopping?


I did but only briefly. When I held one I felt like the sweep was too much. I liked the feel of the Moloko much better and it is one of the best bars I have owned.


----------



## swissarmychainsaw (Aug 4, 2010)

RatBikeRod said:


> I did but only briefly. When I held one I felt like the sweep was too much. I liked the feel of the Moloko much better and it is one of the best bars I have owned.


Sorry I mean the whole bike!


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

swissarmychainsaw said:


> Sorry I mean the whole bike!


Oh, no not really. I had my eye on either an Ogre or ECR. I could not find an ECR frame so I went with the Ogre. Very happy I did.


----------



## GlesgaWarrior (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice bike and build. What are you using to attach the Blackburn cages to the rear of the bike? I've not seen that before but it looks like a really good way of increasing carrying capacity.


----------

